# GH.....soooo SLEEPY!



## NWIron (Dec 20, 2013)

Sup guys, so I'm taking these 4iu generic blue tops from China.  I had them serum tested at 12iu 3.5hrs post inject and they came in at 25 GH serum.  I can't figure out when to take these things because I get so sleepy.  It's like I can't hold my eyes open.  If I take it at night, I sleep for ten or more hours.  If I take it during the day, I am tired during the day.  What gives!?!  Currently only taking 4iu ed.

NW


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 20, 2013)

Is this your first time using hgh?  I would say start lower and work your way up.  Start with one for a couple days and see how you react and work your way up from there.


----------



## srd1 (Dec 20, 2013)

I started my first good run of gh a couple months ago started at 5iu a day right before bed after a week or so i had to cut it back to 3iu a day joint pain and swelling was almost unbearable at 5iu. If i was you i would back it off to 2 or 3ius and see if it helps.


----------



## NWIron (Dec 20, 2013)

This is not my first time using GH, no.  Used old hyges, blues, rips, but don't remember feeling this tired....not really tired physically just want to sleep all the time.  I'm going to take a wk break during christmas and when I start back I will try 3iu.

NW


----------



## NWIron (Dec 20, 2013)

I should add that I have tried 8iu eod protocol as well.

NW


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 21, 2013)

4iu after gym session and then u refuel. You are IMO not eating correctly so you get somewhat hyPo.   I think night gh is a waste unless u have sleep issues as you produce some mad gh in rem sleep. Add GABA, thyenaline and 2.5 mg melatonin and dream about flying bufflaos like Magnus does.


----------



## NWIron (Dec 21, 2013)

From what I understand, when you a supplementing GH you do not secrete GH at night.  Especially when you have dosed within 20hours or so. I am also confident I am not going hypo because I know what that feels like.  This is more of a "my eyes are so tired" feeling.  It's so weird.  Sleep and dreams are great!  The problem is, I can sleep for 10-12hours straight!

NW


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 21, 2013)

Holy cow . I've never heard of it then..  Only wiTh these new brand is it happening?  Take a pic of vial puck. Im curious it's look. Thks


----------



## chester420 (Dec 21, 2013)

ive always taken mine first thing in the morning. ive taken bf bed also an dont really see a difference. so i just take with all my viatmins when i wake up....always good results


----------



## NWIron (Dec 22, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Holy cow . I've never heard of it then..  Only wiTh these new brand is it happening?  Take a pic of vial puck. Im curious it's look. Thks



Heading to see the family for the holidays.  I will get back to you on the picture IB!  

NW


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 23, 2013)

Yessir NW.  Watch out for blind  Sasquatch..


----------



## joshck (Dec 28, 2013)

If ur only taking 4iu y not just do peptides cjc/ghrp ...I have not noticed any difference between the two when only doing 4iu of gh besides the numb ass hands..when I do 6-7iu is when I can tell a major difference tho...but shit when u can get a kit of rips for the same price of peptides why not just do the real thing....lol this is what I go through from day to day with the voices in my head


----------



## NWIron (Dec 29, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Holy cow . I've never heard of it then..  Only wiTh these new brand is it happening?  Take a pic of vial puck. Im curious it's look. Thks



http://www.anony.ws/image/kWW1


----------



## Alinshop (Dec 29, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Is this your first time using hgh?  *I would say start lower and work your way up.  Start with one for a couple days and see how you react and work your way up from there.*




Was going to suggest the same thing. You may also want to eventually split up your dose as well.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 29, 2013)

NW is top of puck completely flat? Thks


----------



## NWIron (Dec 29, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> NW is top of puck completely flat? Thks



No, it is con caved slightly and also has a strong vacuum.  The black top pucks are much loser and are flat on top.  Did your buddy do a serum test on the peptide "gh?"  I also am backing down to 3iu.

NW


----------

